
Ask HN: Is React 16 (“Fiber”) faster than VUE.js now? - orenmizr
I love Vue. I fits my brain perfectly! but after reading about react&#x27;s new rendering engine and reconciler - i wonder about application speed between both.<p>Are there any verifiable benchmarks out there? what your 2 cents ?
======
acemarke
I'll copy a recent comment I made on Reddit [0]:

Fiber is ultimately not about raw rendering speed. The initial improvement is
about splitting up the rendering process into bite-size chunks so that the
determination of what does need to change doesn't block the main thread. The
rewrite of the internals also made the codebase more maintainable, and gave
them a chance to implement often-requested features like returning strings or
arrays from render(), as well as implementing error boundaries.

Beyond that, the React team is still experimenting with ideas to better
understand what "async rendering" might actually mean, and how that might be
useful. I know Andrew Clark showed off a strawman syntax called
componentDidBlock that would allow a component to indicate it shouldn't render
at all until a promise resolves. The "priority levels" aspect will also come
into play later, so they can determine that updates from things like user
input events ought to be processed first before updates from network requests.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/77zhy4/build_a_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/77zhy4/build_a_mini_react_fiber/)

------
mtmail
Welcome to HN. Please read the guidelines and other user's questions to get a
sense of the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask) format.
For examples questions should start with 'Ask HN' and there are no hashtags of
any kind on HN.

~~~
orenmizr
10x. fixed it.

------
dvdgsng
Not sure about "verifiable benchmarks", but you could have a look at
[https://mathieuancelin.github.io/js-repaint-
perfs/](https://mathieuancelin.github.io/js-repaint-perfs/)

